

Theories about persuasion - yangyang42
http://changingminds.org/explanations/theories/a_persuading.htm

======
chrisdone
This is fascinating, thank you very much for posting it.

~~~
yangyang42
I should give credit Andy Beard and Social Browse~

Andy: <http://socialbrowse.com/profile/view/915/> SB:
<http://socialbrowse.com> My SB: <http://socialbrowse.com/profile/view/276/>

